# Solar Panels & Elektroblock 104/3



## 113613 (Jun 23, 2008)

I know very little about electricity but is it really a problem to connect a 3rd party solar panel regulator directly to the Electroblock. The regulator is 10amp fused and so is the Electroblock.
My silly question is about the connection 7 on my Elektroblock. My Hymer manual gives the three terminals numbers 3-2-1 top to bottom in the picture. My actual Elektroblock has 3-blank-1 and the circuit diagram on this websites downloads shows 3-1-2 with 3 showing A which I presume is live, 2 showing - which I probably wrongly presume is neutral and 2 showing E which I thought Earth. As my german's no good and I've no earth on the regulator output. I was going for live in my 3 connection and neutral in my 1. Reckon I can only mess things up if 3 is not live and I pump my 10 amps into an unfused line on the Electroblock.
Any vote of confidence out there?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If it helps, davesport, one of our members did an excellent post about fitting solar panels to his hymer..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-394149.html#394149

Might be worth a PM to him ?

Pete


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont know if this is any help to you. I got this from Schaudt Ian


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The solar regulator connection on an EBL 99/100 (not sure which one you have)is actually block 6 although it is indicated as item 7 in the Hymer manual.

It is designed to take a Schaudt solar regulator model number LRS 1214
see here; http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de./32.0.html

As said above, have look at Davesport's post as he has done this installation.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Ian
Actually on the Schaudt EBL there are a total of 5 wires to connect to get it working, I tried with a sunsei cc25000 and this only has 2 wires out of it.

I ended up buying a Schaudt regulator and it was done in no time at all and shows everything.

On my EBL diagram there are 2 plug/socket connections one at block 4 (The Power from Solar Panel) another at Block 7 

Block 4 is for the input to the Living area Battery and the Starter Battery, The connection at Block 7 is for the a/h measurement

Of course yours may be different

Good Luck

Les


----------



## 113613 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Ian for that PDF.
They label the three terminals as input, output & minus. 
Terminal 3 they call output & thats the terminal with the 10amp fuse, so they must mean output from my panel!
Not sure I that I can do damage with the other wire from my panel in either but reckon I first try it in terminal 2 which they call input. So maybe minus indicates earth.
Have emailed Schaudt and will wait for a reply before I take the plunge.
I'll let you know if I get anywhere, otherwise it's wiring it straight to the leisure battery unless it blows!
Andy


----------



## 113613 (Jun 23, 2008)

I now have my solar panel with it's own cheap regulator plugged onto pins 1 & 3 on my Electroblock. It's charging my leisure battery well but not my starter battery. I had hoped that by connecting through the Electrobloock it would charge both batteries. Is this incorrect or is there a bit more wiring required.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Why not phone or e-mail Schaudt? I have never contacted them, but others have reported that they are very helpful.

Philip

<<Contact Schaudt>>


----------

